# Past Lives



## roughdraft (Apr 21, 2018)

Anyone out there believe there is a way to assess who precisely, or at least what kind of person, your soul inhabited in a previous life?

I'm more inclined to think that it's unlikely to accurately assess who you have been or even remotely what kind of, say, occupation or archetype you have experienced in previous lives - at the same time I can get with the idea that these are readily available truths in our minds should we be open to seeing them.

As one example I've had a friend who said, with what you might call conviction, they had meditated and had visions of a past life as a viking. Another example would be an ex-girlfriend describing a profound psilocybe trip where she visited herself as a slave on the African and Asian continents in two past lives.

anyone had similar experiences? I myself am curious about the idea of past lives and other 'spiritual' theories although I'm not bound to any - all positive input is a massive boost so come one come all


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Apr 30, 2018)

I have. I had more dreams of what I left were past lives when I was younger. The only one I remember now is being an outcasted female knight. I was tall, white, and had long wavey red hair and green eyes. I had standard armor, and I rarely wore a helmet. I think I was a lesbian, too. There are a lot of reasons as to why I would have been outcasted, but they couldn't stop me from calling myself a knight. I think my partner and I were also on the run, or we were in hiding in the woods, or something.

I've had other dreams, but that's one I still hang on to, because being an outcasted female knight is a way more badass idea than anything else. If that was a past life, I've sure I was suffering in some sort of way.


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 2, 2018)

Inuyoujo said:


> I have. I had more dreams of what I left were past lives when I was younger. The only one I remember now is being an outcasted female knight. I was tall, white, and had long wavey red hair and green eyes. I had standard armor, and I rarely wore a helmet. I think I was a lesbian, too. There are a lot of reasons as to why I would have been outcasted, but they couldn't stop me from calling myself a knight. I think my partner and I were also on the run, or we were in hiding in the woods, of something.
> 
> I've had other dreams, but that's one I still hang on too, because being an outcasted female knight is a way more badass idea then anything else. If that was a past life, I've sure I was suffering in some sort of way.



see, now THAT'S awesome

so let me ask you this

do you think these 'visions' you had, if that lingo serves us both, are more a product of who you want to see yourself as? or is it a veritable memory of a former life?

see because I do not believe the two are mutually exclusive, yknow, that the two ideas together are 'one', two parts of the same function. that you Were this individual...sort of a lowkey Joan of Arc-esque vagabond...and (granted we do not know each other IRL) in this life you have that same spirit in a different circumstance , to say "modern times"

because for instance my ex (as referred to in the OP*) really did fit the image of a slave...hard to say how at this moment...and my other friend (*) who saw himself as a viking, well he is very nationalistic and aggressive. not that i am an expert on the history of vikings but i always thought they were on that 'pillaging' tip which yknow, aggression...nationalism....these are both old friends who never knew each other - we are not alike these days but I digress..

in one way these visions you've all had could be just a projection of the essence your current self desires to amplify. in another way, it could be completely real and represent your essential self, and how it functions could be sending you very "useful" messages

not sure where i am going with this but I am so glad someone contributed


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Jun 2, 2018)

rana y sapo said:


> see, now THAT'S awesome
> 
> so let me ask you this
> 
> ...



I was looking through her eyes, which gives an impression that I was her. I have dreams with myself, looking through my eyes, as with the dreams of other past lives. I've had dreams where I've seen myself in 3rd person, but I've never had a dream where I was in 1st person as someone that I didn't feel connected to. I felt her pain and stress, and I felt the love and understanding for her partner.


----------



## blue ant (Jun 3, 2018)

You know, with population growth and all, there's usually a good chance you HAVENT had any past lives.


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 3, 2018)

blue ant said:


> You know, with population growth and all, there's usually a good chance you HAVENT had any past lives.



that could be but then again...history could be skewed...one could have been a different specie...etc..


----------



## Sameer (Jun 4, 2018)

Akashic records are a compendium of all human events, thoughts, words, emotions, and intent ever to have occurred in the past, present, or future. They are believed by theosophists to be encoded in a non-physical plane of existence known as the etheric plane. To be honest, I don't know much about these things. The top part was a copy and paste but I hope it helps you in your quest.
It is it is said that there are people that can read this record.
I have had many experiences that I think we're glimpses into my own past lives. I am sure that I was a soldier in the army of Alexander the Great.


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 4, 2018)

@Sameer I greatly appreciate your humble and honest contribution

well so based on my visions that I was some kind of some influential performer or counterculture icon in a past life...someone like Janis Joplin or Hunter S. Thompson...yet I don't think I've gotten too deep into the ether to pinpoint anything more detailed than that


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 4, 2018)

I too have had dreams about places and time periods I could not comprehend.

However, alot of these from my childhood were about the future, not the past, as I ended up getting serious de ja vu about them when I actually experienced the dreams later in life.

Never really looked into the past. Doesnt that movie "look who's talking" dive into the idea that newborns still hold onto past conciousness or something like that? I could be wrong.....


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 4, 2018)

it's difficult to pin down the meaning of whatever vision - as I've traveled a lot I've had a lot of traveling dreams too - usually something like driving from maryland to california under a day or hanging out on a random hillside in brazil or new zealand having a peaceful time with an estranged family member. just last night i was dreaming my way back around chilean patagonia and then kept thinking about a flight back to the usa...turned into a waking nightmare lolz


----------



## sub lumpen filth (Jun 6, 2018)

Its just the same life man, over and over again.


----------



## ScumRag (Jun 6, 2018)

rana y sapo said:


> Anyone out there believe there is a way to assess who precisely, or at least what kind of person, your soul inhabited in a previous life?
> 
> I'm more inclined to think that it's unlikely to accurately assess who you have been or even remotely what kind of, say, occupation or archetype you have experienced in previous lives - at the same time I can get with the idea that these are readily available truths in our minds should we be open to seeing them.
> 
> ...



When I was an OTR trucker, I was driving once through Emporia KS & suddenly, without thinking, I said to my partner:

"I've been here before!" 
& he goes, "Nuh-uh, shut up!" 
& so in reply I say, "No really. Over this hill is a pair of silos, painted tan & green and also a sign for a restaurant."

& yes, over the hill was EXACTLY what I said was there.

Probably the BIGGEST wtf moment in my life....


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 17, 2018)

ScumRag said:


> When I was an OTR trucker, I was driving once through Emporia KS & suddenly, without thinking, I said to my partner:
> 
> "I've been here before!"
> & he goes, "Nuh-uh, shut up!"
> ...



whatever *it* is, those are my favorite times, for sure. cheers


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Aug 19, 2018)

Beautiful thread  we all have ancient wisdom within just waiting to be discovered


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 20, 2018)

PeaceLoveHarmony said:


> Beautiful thread  we all have ancient wisdom within just waiting to be discovered



ya that's what I'm searching for :ompus::

got any tips n tricks? ::joyful::


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Aug 20, 2018)

Live directly from your heart and meditate and be alone with yourself. You are beautiful


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Aug 20, 2018)

It is seeing what has just been hidden.


----------



## travelingheathen (Aug 21, 2018)

I must have been a penis in my last life because in this one I'm just a dickhead. ::wacky::


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 30, 2018)

@LysergicAbreaction do you have any thoughts on this topic, fam?


----------



## CelticWanderer (Sep 30, 2018)

tarot cards are a good way to explore past lives and see what lessons they have to teach


----------



## AlfaKitty (Oct 21, 2018)

I think our present experience of trauma is a clue to our past lives. Having said that, I work really, really hard at not traumatising others, be they animal or human.


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 21, 2018)

AlfaKitty said:


> I think our present experience of trauma is a clue to our past lives. Having said that, I work really, really hard at not traumatising others, be they animal or human.



i respect that without a doubt

question for you: when it comes to present trauma as a clue to past life experience, was one previously the victim or the instigator of said trauma?


----------



## AlfaKitty (Oct 21, 2018)

roughdraft said:


> i respect that without a doubt
> 
> question for you: when it comes to present trauma as a clue to past life experience, was one previously the victim or the instigator of said trauma?


Here is where Karma kicks in. In my case I was male, and also a rapist, a child molestor and an animal abusing asshole.

There is no other way to account for the suffering I have experienced. Now, was I rich or poor? I do not think wealth or lack of it has any bearing in my case. Opportunity knocks at everyone's door in life and my life would have been totally different if I was not somehow carrying the shame of past life experiences. 
I am my own worst critic, I am my own worst enemy. 
Where did this self loathing come from? 
My life has been a series of repeating patterns that I have strived to change by making new choices. Guess what all paths lead me back to where I began. 
My lesson, if I choose to acknowledge it, is to confront my fear and remember that choosing a path of honor is its own reward.


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 21, 2018)

confronting fear and choosing honor. yeah i don't think anyone can rightly debate the benefit to those points 

may we both find peace


----------



## AlfaKitty (Oct 22, 2018)

roughdraft said:


> confronting fear and choosing honor. yeah i don't think anyone can rightly debate the benefit to those points
> 
> may we both find peace


Amen


----------

